# Husky 525 BX blower



## Ben A Gonna (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello all 
I purchased a husky brush cutter back about 2018 or so, it works great no problems. I was impressed with it and went back and ordered in a husky blower.
It worked fine for a month or so then it started running like crap, then would not start. Took it back to the dealer ( supposed to be husky servicing dealer) Long story short after three trips to him ,it would run for short time when the blower was hot from use and when I did shut it off, instead of it dieing on it's own there was lots of smoke coming off the engine. After setting on the shop floor overnight there was fuel and oil under the case.
Have had it to another shop twice. Replaced the carb first time, Basically the same problem. Took it back they adjusted carb and put on a new piece of fuel line.
You got it same thing. The only fuel I run in my two stroke and air cooled equipment is 91 octane with no ethanol. I have been using opti 2 as of lately. 
Hopefully some of you will know of a really good Husky shop that can figure this out.
Realize this is a book, and apologize for the lengthy post.
Thank s
Ben


----------

